# SKIDKINGS VBC AND THE PUYALLUP VALLEY CRUISERS CINCO DE MAYO RIDE TODAY!



## SKIDKINGSVBC (May 5, 2018)

PUYALLUP VALLEY CRUISERS AND SKIDKINGS ! LETS ROLL! Today is the day! Happy CINCO DA MAYO! We are meeting st 9 am loose wheel ride at 10 , lots of prizes and a chance to win a 1951 Schwinn girls bicycle that is ready to ride! Meet at the Loose Wheel in Puyallup at 9 am ...Ride at 10.. A 2 dollar raffle ticket could get you a sweet ride or some cool prizes...all proceeds go to the Washington Parkinson's ..SO LETS DO THIS !


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 5, 2018)

See you there Gary. weather looks good!


----------



## Maskadeo (May 5, 2018)

You need to win that green girls bike Tim!


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 5, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> You need to win that green girls bike Tim!




I already have one.


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 6, 2018)

Great weather, good turn out with 45 riders. We raised  $1078.00 for the Northwest Parkinson's Foundation. A big thanks to all who purchased raffle tickets, your generosity and support were amazing. The winner of the bike was Jen B.


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 6, 2018)




----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (May 6, 2018)

HERE ARE A FEW MORE ...


----------



## Maskadeo (May 6, 2018)

That’s not a freestyle bike Tim!


----------

